# 1937 Schwinn BA96



## Freqman1 (Mar 15, 2020)

First a huge thanks to @ZE52414 for getting this one to me. I know it looks pretty crusty and it is a 16" frame but I see a lot of potential in this bike. Most everything I have has all the bells and whistles and I like this one because, although it is a base level bike, it has a (working) locking fork and the early Forebrake with the short lever. Actually 1937 was the first year for the Forebrake. The bike has been rode hard and put away wet but is essentially all there. The plan is to completely disassemble, clean/replace, and service. 

I've already started and so far am very pleased with what I'm seeing. This is a Liberty  (Chicago Cycle Supply) badged bike and is reverse painted cream, a medium blue (ChiCyCo dark blue?), with black pins. In 1938 Schwinn called this model the "Double Bar Roadster" which is not to be confused with the  Double (Curved)Bar Roadster (Model BA67). Hopefully this one will be pretty straight forward but I'm sure something will throw me a curve before its all over and I really don't look forward to lacing that front hub because they are a PITA! V/r Shawn


----------



## John G04 (Mar 15, 2020)

Wow! Very nice project, looks like it’ll clean up great


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 15, 2020)

Really looking forward to seeing this one cleaned up!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 15, 2020)

Finally public. It’s been hard not to share the pics Z shared with me when he found it, such a cool bike. First gen early lever, original cable, killer paint scheme - it’s a winner. I too look forward to seeing it cleaned up. Grips, reflector, correct stem and it’s complete. Seat cover and fresh rolling rubber and it’s a rider. I’m jealous, so I need a project apparently.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Mar 15, 2020)

Beautiful bike. Looking at a lot of prewars lately for inspiration. This one is very cool.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 15, 2020)

Autocycleplane said:


> Finally public. It’s been hard not to share the pics Z shared with me when he found it, such a cool bike. First gen early lever, original cable, killer paint scheme - it’s a winner. I too look forward to seeing it cleaned up. Grips, reflector, correct stem and it’s complete. Seat cover and fresh rolling rubber and it’s a rider. I’m jealous, so I need a project apparently.



Same!!!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 15, 2020)

Hmmmm  …  Awesome crust ! Love it..!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 15, 2020)

Here is the progress so far. For those that voted to leave it crusty-sorry. The bike had varnish? over the blue and some other places which came off pretty easy with lacquer thinner. I had to be really careful though because if those black pins even whiffed the thinner they disappeared! The rear fender is still pretty rough but looks a lot better than it did. I have a beat up reflector until I find an upgrade and added a 1937 St Louis plate I had. I'll have to use the stem it has for now and may just leave it. I started on the wheels and wound up cutting about half the spokes out. I've got Bob U. lined up to recover the saddle top but I'm leaving the chassis as-is. I have an original chrome guard that I was going to have re-chromed for one of my other Motorbike restorations but am going to swap out the crusty one for it and have it re-chromed instead. Hopefully have it rolling in a few weeks. V/r Shawn


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 15, 2020)

It went to a great home! Keep it up Shawn I’m really curious to see how this one turns out! Looks night and day different already!


----------



## kenny_hungus (Mar 15, 2020)

The way you like to find them.....NOT MESSED WITH!!!!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 15, 2020)

The pinstripes seem to  getting lost tho


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 15, 2020)

PlasticNerd said:


> The pinstripes seem to  getting lost tho




Yep I did lose a little due to removing the varnish from the blue. I even used Qtips to go inside the darts but as soon as any thinner hit the pins they vanished. I've considered strengthening them a little but think I'll wait to see how it comes out first before I screw with anything. V/r Shawn


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 15, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Yep I did lose a little due to removing the varnish from the blue. I even used Qtips to go inside the darts but as soon as any thinner hit the pins they vanished. I've considered strengthening them a little but think I'll wait to see how it comes out first before I screw with anything. V/r Shawn



Bummer I didn’t know there was varnish on it!!!! Good luck Shawn, it’s a beauty!! Gary


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 15, 2020)

That’s a cool bike!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 15, 2020)

Looks good, Shawn!
Nice clean up.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 16, 2020)

A little more progress today. Got the Forebrake cleaned up. braces back on the fenders, and seat pan blasted and sent out to Bob U. Two of the best things I bought to help with working on bikes were the blasting cabinet and rivet squeezer! V/r Shawn


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 16, 2020)

Those fore brakes are such a pain to lace. I recently did one, and hope to not have to do another anytime soon! Love the colors on this one.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 18, 2020)

Well I tried a different method of lacing the Forebrake and it went really smooth. I laced the first nine on the big side then turned it over and set the rim on 2 x 4s on each side and then laced the other side from the top because you don't have to pull the spokes through. I also pulled the top off of a restored Mesinger I had and put it on the old chassis. When the other comes back from Bob I'll put it on the restored chassis. Lastly I cleaned up the Jiffy stand which I think I'm going to keep on the bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## JLF (Mar 19, 2020)

Beautiful bike!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 20, 2020)

I got after it pretty hard today because I want to ride this bike tomorrow. I wasn't able to swap out the guard or truss rods due to some minor differences so I cleaned up the ones on it. Doing one of these crusty bikes is more art than science. You want to try and just clean everything up enough so it looks good together but not overdone in places. I could have made some stuff shine more but was happy with it at this level. Gotta dial it in tomorrow morning and then hopefully get a good ride in. V/r Shawn


----------



## Shawn Michael (Mar 20, 2020)

That is a great looking ride. I love those huge handlebars too.


----------



## John G04 (Mar 20, 2020)

Love it, that color combo is really cool. You sure gave it a new life!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 20, 2020)

Yeah, I really like how the reverse color scheme shows off the frame lines.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 21, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Here is the progress so far. For those that voted to leave it crusty-sorry. The bike had varnish? over the blue and some other places which came off pretty easy with lacquer thinner. I had to be really careful though because if those black pins even whiffed the thinner they disappeared! The rear fender is still pretty rough but looks a lot better than it did. I have a beat up reflector until I find an upgrade and added a 1937 St Louis plate I had. I'll have to use the stem it has for now and may just leave it. I started on the wheels and wound up cutting about half the spokes out. I've got Bob U. lined up to recover the saddle top but I'm leaving the chassis as-is. I have an original chrome guard that I was going to have re-chromed for one of my other Motorbike restorations but am going to swap out the crusty one for it and have it re-chromed instead. Hopefully have it rolling in a few weeks. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1156573
> 
> ...



Love this bike, great use for that St. Louie plate also!


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 21, 2020)

I can’t wait for the sunshine pics!  Great job Shawn.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 21, 2020)

Had to do a little fine tuning this morning but took it for a check ride and its got "go" and "whoa" and everything seems pretty smooth. I know some folks were eyeing this just for the brake set-up but I just couldn't see doing that to this bike. I'm going to enjoy this one--those wide bars give the knees some room! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 21, 2020)

Some more


----------



## 1motime (Mar 21, 2020)

Good job!  Even the Cad cleaned up nicely!  Never know for sure until it is done.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 21, 2020)

Hubba Hubba! What a beauty and great job!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 21, 2020)

Excellent job Shawn, just love this one a lot!


----------



## ccmerz (Mar 21, 2020)

You even have a reverse coloured rabbits foot! Now that's rare!


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 21, 2020)

Wow very nice Shawn!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 22, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Lastly I cleaned up the Jiffy stand which I think I'm going to keep on the bike.




Good call, probably the original. Here is slightly later catalog than your bike from ChiCyCo that shows a BC stand spec:


----------



## Callahooney1 (Mar 22, 2020)

I have a set of rims that resemble yours, could you advise what yrs they were available and maybe a value?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm assuming from about '36-41. I believe some of the early post war bikes also used these. I think they are Lobdell and don't believe that profile was exclusive to Schwinn but I could be wrong. Maybe one of the Schwinn guys can give you a more definitive answer. V/r Shawn


----------



## Callahooney1 (Mar 23, 2020)

Ok, cool.  Any idea on value?


----------



## 1motime (Mar 23, 2020)

Callahooney1 said:


> Ok, cool.  Any idea on value?



Market might have changed a bit recently.  Put them on E-bay


----------



## Callahooney1 (Mar 23, 2020)

Ok, grazi.  That bike you cleaned up is sharp! Bet it's fun to cruise.


----------



## elwood (Mar 24, 2020)

Killer! Nice job!


----------



## West is the Best (Mar 27, 2020)

Agreed, awesome bike.


----------



## Nashman (Apr 12, 2020)

Killer job. I thought I was the only guy who still worked on a piece of carboard on concrete outside or in the cold ( or hot) garage? Ha!! I bought a stand after 30+ years, but it's not the same. You don't get the (required?) knee and back pain with a stand, or that hands on "mock up" laid out look you create on a flat surface. Hats off to a great bike.


----------

